# Refresh eines Frames



## x-men (25. Apr 2006)

Wie kann ich einen Frame neu zeichnen, nachdem sich einige Labels geändert haben?
Ich habs schon mit show() probiert, bei repaint() hats auch net geklappt. Aber der Frame verändert sich net, nur wenn ich mit der Maus an der Fenstergröße rumspiele.
 ???:L


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Apr 2006)

such mal nach invalidate, validate und revalidate.

Die letzte Methode aufzurufen sollte ausreichen.


----------

